# Would you rather be Ronaldo or sean o pry?



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

Anyone that says opry is a delusional psl aspie


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jan 30, 2020)

O pry


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> O pry


I agree looks trumps fame


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo is good looking, and his body is perfect, he's also 6'1.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 30, 2020)

I'd be Henry Caville


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Ronaldo is good looking, and his body is perfect, he's also 6'1.


But o pry is perfect looking


Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I'd be Henry Caville


Caville eye area is not perfect i would rather be sean


----------



## Ruby (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> .


opry
imagine walking through the city as opry


----------



## needsolution (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 30, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I'd be Henry Caville


Yeah I'd rather be Cavill over O'pry. Or this guy





Pry looks kinda weird


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 30, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Yeah I'd rather be Cavill over O'pry. Or this guy
> View attachment 249117
> 
> Pry looks kinda weird


Robust prettyboy. I didn't like his haircut though.


----------



## JameshetfieldOnRoids (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo has 500m$, O'Pry has 6.5m$.


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

JameshetfieldOnRoids said:


> Ronaldo has 500m$, O'Pry has 6.5m$.


I wouldnt want to have more than 1m$. Would choose o pry over Ronaldo even if o pry only had 1m$


SpearOfOrion said:


> Yeah I'd rather be Cavill over O'pry. Or this guy
> View attachment 249117
> 
> Pry looks kinda weird


Do yoi think that fucker mogs o pry??


----------



## loromate (Jan 30, 2020)

sean O'ver is a little shit next to Cristiano. It's not even a fair comparison.


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

loromate said:


> sean O'ver is a little shit next to Cristiano. It's not even a fair comparison.


He is better looking


----------



## loromate (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> He is better looking


I actually think Ronaldo looks better, facially speaking. Sean's eyes look weird and creep me out. Also kinda ugly jew nose


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> He is better looking


No one in the world has more status than Ronaldo

Not Trump, not Chris Hemsworth or Henry Cavill or whoever you're thinking of.

I can't think of any person that wouldn't know Ronaldo's name and face. I'll take that over 1-2 PSL points


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

loromate said:


> I actually think Ronaldo looks better, facially speaking. Sean's eyes look weird and creep me out. Also kinda ugly jew nose


Hahahah ask a girl who is better??


----------



## Mayorga (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> I wouldnt want to have more than 1m$



you haven't been around very wealthy people much, have you?


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Anyone that says opry is a delusional psl aspie


nah, here's the thing even Ronaldo gets me too'd and he has been accused multiple times. Ain't gonna happen with O'pry.

Also who gives a shit about the fame when you have around 10mil$ and can slay everyday?


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 30, 2020)

I would rather be me


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> No one in the world has more status than Ronaldo
> 
> Not Trump, not Chris Hemsworth or Henry Cavill or whoever you're thinking of.
> 
> I can't think of any person that wouldn't know Ronaldo's name and face. I'll take that over 1-2 PSL points


And he is portuguese😀😀


Mayorga said:


> you haven't been around very wealthy people much, have you?


My grandfather had more than 1m€


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> nah, here's the thing even Ronaldo gets me too'd and he has multiple times. Ain't gonna happen with O'pry.
> 
> Also who gives a shit about the fame when you have around 10mil$ and can slay everyday?


JFL if you think O'pry wouldn't get metoo'd by clout chasing whores if he had Ronaldo's status


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 30, 2020)

Thats like asking: would you be a rich normie or gigachad? Obviously fucking Sean


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Thats like asking: would you be a rich normie or gigachad? Obviously fucking Sean


Ronaldo is not a normie 😂😂


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> Ronaldo is not a normie 😂😂


Very subjective, but even so, Ronaldo is a normie compared to Sean, so my point stands


----------



## Lordofdarkness (Jan 30, 2020)

JameshetfieldOnRoids said:


> Ronaldo has 500m$, O'Pry has 6.5m$.


Yea. I’d rather be Ronaldo for that very reason. Additionally, I would have more fun as a world renowned soccer player than whatever Sean does for a living. I’m sure Ronaldo can get more women than he can for simply because of his money and the nature of his career.


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> JFL if you think O'pry wouldn't get metoo'd by clout chasing whores if he had Ronaldo's status


Idk bro, Ronaldo is like barely PSL 5, even after his entire looksmaxxing to this date. An interesting observation in all of the described incidences of his encounters with women it is always him doing the approaching, which is not even disputed by him/his lawyers. It is a recurring theme in most of his encounters with women, the only time women did go to him was the ones that knew about his fame/status. Those same women wouldn't even look at him without his status or money, this says a lot. On a fundamental level we can all agree that being me too'd is a trait of unattractive men to normies, not even chadlites are vulnerable to this.

In O'Pry's case, a man who turns heads of both sexes even accusing him of any such thing will make the accuser look stupid and he would do so even if he wasn't famous or mildly rich.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 30, 2020)

What a bunch of homos here, giga caging, Ronaldo is known from some slum of Kenya to the forests of Norway and Russia, he is the most famous person in the world woth Messi and can fuck much better looking women the Sean O'Aspie just because every single women in the world knows him and he is already high tier normie at worst


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 30, 2020)

Just lol at people here. You would rather be a retired alien looking mm than arguably the most famous person in the world with 500mil net worth


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 30, 2020)

loromate said:


> Sean's eyes look weird and creep me out


same, in some pics he just looks so weird lmao




TsarTsar444 said:


> What a bunch of homos here, giga caging, Ronaldo is known from some slum of Kenya to the forests of Norway and Russia, he is the most famous person in the world woth Messi and can fuck much better looking women the Sean O'Aspie just because every single women in the world knows him and he is already high tier normie at worst


*this*


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> No one in the world has more status than Ronaldo
> 
> Not Trump, not Chris Hemsworth or Henry Cavill or whoever you're thinking of.
> 
> I can't think of any person that wouldn't know Ronaldo's name and face. I'll take that over 1-2 PSL points


Ronaldo is most popular person in the world 

Isn't even retired yet


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Just lol at people here. You would rather be a retired alien looking mm than arguably the most famous person in the world with 500mil net worth


I dont find ronaldo that goodlooking


----------



## iprayforascension (Jan 30, 2020)

Sean, ronaldo too famous, can’t go out without be recognized. When you are walking around as Sean nobody knows you (some might) but they are all mirin. 
YOU ARE ONLY KNOWN BECAUSE YOU LOOK REALLY GOOD


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> I dont find ronaldo that goodlooking


He is 6psl with insane status and money, keep coping


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> Sean, ronaldo too famous, can’t go out without be recognized. When you are walking around as Sean nobody knows you (some might) but they are all mirin.
> YOU ARE ONLY KNOWN BECAUSE YOU LOOK REALLY GOOD


This.


joao said:


> This.


O wouldnt like to go some place and have people around me every time i go out


----------



## Halotestin (Jan 30, 2020)

O'aspie is less known so i would choose him


----------



## needsolution (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> No one in the world has more status than Ronaldo
> 
> Not Trump, not Chris Hemsworth or Henry Cavill or whoever you're thinking of.
> 
> I can't think of any person that wouldn't know Ronaldo's name and face. I'll take that over 1-2 PSL points


Young Leonardo DiCaprio would mog Cristiano. Imagine being rich 7psl actor who is known by all girls because of Jack Dawson role in Titanic.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo

I love playing football, would have a job that I like


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo. Almost billionar, 200mio Follower, good looking, 190cm


----------



## Zyros (Jan 30, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> Sean, ronaldo too famous, can’t go out without be recognized. When you are walking around as Sean nobody knows you (some might) but they are all mirin.
> YOU ARE ONLY KNOWN BECAUSE YOU LOOK REALLY GOOD


one of the true answers. Unknown mysterious person who walks out at street and everyone mires them like a work of art and still earns way more than enough to live off their looks > world famous who cant even live a normal life because he is too known. "woah whos he??" > "wow look, it's X!!"


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Anyone that says opry is a delusional psl aspie


Ronaldo has more advantages and status to be honest, but hes so famous he cant go anywhere without millions asking for a selfie, so O'Pry


----------



## weallburninhell (Jan 30, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Yeah I'd rather be Cavill over O'pry. Or this guy
> View attachment 249117
> 
> Pry looks kinda weird


What is the outfit called?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 30, 2020)

loromate said:


> I actually think Ronaldo looks better, facially speaking. Sean's eyes look weird and creep me out. Also kinda ugly jew nose


Your retardation never fails to amaze me


----------



## nastynas (Jan 30, 2020)

LMAO IMAGINE SAYING SEAN

cr7 could build a harem with bitches who would not look at sean's way


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## reptiles (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Anyone that says opry is a delusional psl aspie






You have to be a troll


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 30, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Yeah I'd rather be Cavill over O'pry. Or this guy
> View attachment 249117
> 
> Pry looks kinda weird


That guy looks too dom and low trust. 

A high trust face is ideal.


----------



## john2 (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> .


Sean O'Pry for sure.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> .


World class mega rich high status famous psl6 soccer player or some alien looking mm worshipped by psl site aspies? Mmmmm


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 30, 2020)

Neither


----------



## Julian (Jan 30, 2020)

I'd rather be O'pry than ronaldo


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

Zyros said:


> one of the true answers. Unknown mysterious person who walks out at street and everyone mires them like a work of art and still earns way more than enough to live off their looks > world famous who cant even live a normal life because he is too known. "woah whos he??" > "wow look, it's X!!"


This


Zyros said:


> one of the true answers. Unknown mysterious person who walks out at street and everyone mires them like a work of art and still earns way more than enough to live off their looks > world famous who cant even live a normal life because he is too known. "woah whos he??" > "wow look, it's X!!"


Zyros you are a legend and so high iq. I love you. When do you post more pictures of your frame?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 30, 2020)

Being O'pry you'd still have a good amount of status and a shitton of money(more than enough than you need) and you'd still be able to walk in the streets without millions of paparazzi, and you'd still be extremely attractive


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

So at the end of the day sean wins


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Jan 30, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Yeah I'd rather be Cavill over O'pry. Or this guy
> View attachment 249117
> 
> Pry looks kinda weird


That guy is a gigafrauder


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 30, 2020)

ronaldo obviously


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> ronaldo obviously


Are you really 6'10??


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> Are you really 6'10??


yea


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> yea


Are you the tallest in this site??


----------



## needsolution (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> Are you the tallest in this site??


Im taller, about like 0.5 inch


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Anyone that says opry is a delusional psl aspie


truth


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Im taller, about like 0.5 inch


You are 6'10.5??


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> You are 6'10.5??


he's 5'7.5


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 30, 2020)

Barrett


----------



## Terminator2009 (Jan 30, 2020)

i would rather just be chico lachowski at any american high school near LA and fck prime cheerleader stacies


----------



## needsolution (Jan 30, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> he's 5'7.5


Lies. I was 5'7.5 at 9


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 30, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Being O'pry you'd still have a good amount of status and a shitton of money(more than enough than you need) and you'd still be able to walk in the streets without millions of paparazzi, and you'd still be extremely attractive


o pry has no status in the real world

i never heard of any male model before PSL


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> o pry has no status in the real world
> 
> i never heard of any male model before PSL


That is good man. Having ronaldo status is shit because everyone knows you i would rather be unknown and look like o pry


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> That is good man. Having ronaldo status is shit because everyone knows you i would rather be unknown and look like o pry


yh

imagine you can't even stand outside for some fresh air without the whole world surrounding you


----------



## Virgincel (Jan 30, 2020)

O'Pry obv. Much better looking, rich too and not famous enough to be harrassed by women and retarded soccer fanboys 24/7.
CR is insanely overrated and a brutal fraudster, his body mogs his face a million times over.


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Jan 30, 2020)

O'Pry


----------



## Hector (Jan 30, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> What a bunch of homos here, giga caging, Ronaldo is known from some slum of Kenya to the forests of Norway and Russia, he is the most famous person in the world woth Messi and can fuck much better looking women the Sean O'Aspie just because every single women in the world knows him and he is already high tier normie at worst


It is over for Dersu Uzalacels that live in Siberian Taiga without La Liga broadcasting


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Jan 30, 2020)

i think o'pry is very good looking but ronaldo is basically a god amongst men at this point, It would be stupid not to choose him.


----------



## loromate (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> Hahahah ask a girl who is better??


Ronaldo is a worldwide sex symbol, has girls drooling for him everywhere and dated Irina Shayk.
Sean O pry is a badly paid semi-male model


Gudru said:


> Your retardation never fails to amaze me


Even so, I am already good looking enough, so I don't need to be smart )


----------



## Hector (Jan 30, 2020)

Come closer little faggets, I am gonna explain why I would choose Sean O'Aspie over CR7:

For me, my current life is very good, I just need a bit more of PSL and thats all. If I get famous I want it because I am a good actor. So if you say me: O'Pry or DiCaprio I would choose DiCaprio eventhough O'Pry is almost a PSL point above him.

Ronaldo life I can bet is very stressing, and honestly I just want to life my current normie life but with a gigachad face thats all. I go with my friends to drink? Perfect I get some fun, some ultracute girls come, I fuck them because PSL is everything thats all. I dont get annoyed 24/7 because of my Ronaldo status, I don't get meetoed, fake people doesn't approach me for their own benefit. At the en of the day you fuck the same SMV girls, because no girl would reject O'Pry. 

Do you want to be a bit known? Okey, O'Pry is moderate known and is rich but the exactly to avoid the downsides of Ronaldo tier famous.

I am FCBarcelona fans also, and I would prefer Chico over O'Pry. Nevertheless Alain Delon would be the best.

I just want to be very GL, not rich or famous alone. Thats secondary.

And thats all little faggets.


----------



## WBC323 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo for sure, he actually does something great day by day (and has a meaning to his life, what he does is probably greatest thing you can spend your time into), his story is motivation to others to succeed, so much is worth his talent and success, and he looks great and has went from normal looking to model looking by looksmaxing. O'Pry just looks great, he doesn't actually do anything except for smoking on videos.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo will be remembered after 100 of years. No one knows o oprey even today🤣 except gay looksmax niggas.

Plus 200mio insta followers. He must feel like a god


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> .


RONALDO:
Looks: 8/10
Money: 10/10
Status: 10/10

O'Pry:
Looks: 10/10
Money: 9/10
Status: 9/10


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> RONALDO:
> Looks: 8/10
> Money: 10/10
> Status: 10/10
> ...


Let me correct Ronaldo
status 20/10
Money 20/10
Looks 9/10


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 30, 2020)

I'd rather be myself but rich with hookers


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 30, 2020)

*Of course i wouldnt like to play faggot sport football. Opry all the way. *


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

neither i choose brad pitt lol


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> *Of course i wouldnt like to play faggot sport football. Opry all the way. *


You prefer real life swordfight turbovirgin larping over the greatest sport the world has ever known

your opinion is invalid


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> You prefer real life swordfight turbovirgin larping over the greatest sport the world has ever known
> 
> your opinion is invalid


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Let me correct Ronaldo
> status 20/10
> Money 20/10
> Looks 9/10


Hahahahah ronaldo 9? Hahahaha


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> Hahahahah ronaldo 9? Hahahaha


Wdym?


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Wdym?


What??


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> What??


Wdym = what do u mean. Hes a 9/10 easily.


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Wdym = what do u mean. Hes a 9/10 easily.


Nooo he is not


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> Nooo he is not


.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 30, 2020)

Just take a step back and look at this thread in an objective manner (or any thread on this site for that matter), I'm getting strong homoerotic vibes ngl.


----------



## joao (Jan 30, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Just take a step back and look at this thread in an objective manner (or any thread on this site for that matter), I'm getting strong homoerotic vibes ngl.


Whats the percentage of gays here??


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 30, 2020)

joao said:


> Whats the percentage of gays here??


You know who you are.


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo because he is richer and stil attractive would stop playing football because its gay and to annoy people


----------



## Dogs (Jan 30, 2020)

Curries keep crying about my profile shot on this site when there are multiple guys considered good looking with horrible profiles.

And i had retin-a redness on my eyes during that making it seem like I had no undereye support because it looked like bags when it was just retin-a.

And my first post ever on lookism had my profile shot on there, and on here I had my profile shot on my first rating post.


----------



## RedKeyboard (Jan 30, 2020)

*>that feel coming home to loving wife and kids
>ronaldo life*


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 30, 2020)

Ronaldo is recessed


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ronaldo
ronaldo
sean o pry is ugly
ronaldo attracts more women
i kinda look like a hot football player
if i gym maxed i could easily mog ronaldo


----------



## Gosick (Jan 30, 2020)

o pry


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> No one in the world has more status than Ronaldo
> 
> Not Trump, not Chris Hemsworth or Henry Cavill or whoever you're thinking of.
> 
> I can't think of any person that wouldn't know Ronaldo's name and face. I'll take that over 1-2 PSL points


Whos Ronaldo? Never heard of him.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Whos Ronaldo? Never heard of him.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 249630


Looks Chaddy ngl


----------



## Usum (Feb 4, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Ronaldo is good looking, and his body is perfect, he's also 6'1.


Yes.
Still, O'Pry did not suffer from false rape allegations ?
Which most Chads never suffer from.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 4, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> would stop playing football because its gay and to annoy people


i respect that


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 4, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 249630


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Feb 4, 2020)

Obviously Ronaldo. no matter what ur looks deteriorate as you age but your money and status won't like in Ronaldo's case.
the only caveat is if ur Ronaldo you can't really live a normal life. but no one knows sean o pry but ofc everyone will be mirin the looks.


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (Feb 4, 2020)

rather to look myself.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 4, 2020)

I’d rather be me in every way but just have chad face.


----------



## Usum (Feb 4, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Being O'pry you'd still have a good amount of status and a shitton of money(more than enough than you need) and you'd still be able to walk in the streets without millions of paparazzi, and you'd still be extremely attractive


Yes. Men get rich to get pussy.
Attractive men are already worth billions in this respect.
Attractiveness >> Being rich/famous because main goal attained with no effort.

P.S.: I work in finance and I have a better wife than 99% of traders I know.
Plus she is richer than me. CQFD.


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Feb 4, 2020)

Opry...
I would walk around the city with perfect posture getting insane dopamine spikes from all the IOIs i would get


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Jul 7, 2020)

O’Pry


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 7, 2020)

O'Pry of course. All of that status and money will give you girls that will accuse you of rape nothing more. Hence why Ronaldo looksmaxxed, cuz looks > money and status.

Truth is you can be a son of Russian millionaire in a Turkey and get like $1000s of every month for allowance yet your life wont be good if you lack looks.


----------

